# Thanksgiving Day - 2008



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it too soon for everyone to start thinking about their Thanksgiving meal? I love hearing what everyone is having and their traditions. I would love to know what your plans are and what foods they include.:eat2:


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh Dear Lord.
The meal is secondary to the snacks leading up to the meal.We have 7 layer cookie bars,haystacks,chocolate smore cookies,pumpkin fluff with graham cracker sticks,fudge,cheese ball and cracker trays sometimes we might throw in some veggie sticks.

Dinner usually consists of a turkey and a ham.Then there's mashed potatoes,sweet potato casserole,green beans,pineapple cheese casserole,broccoli cornbread,dressing,cranberry sauce.Yeast rolls and biscuits.

Then desserts,pumpkin pie,cherry cheesecake,chocolate yumyum and whatever new thing has been discovered by my sister that bakes.This year it's caramel apple cookie bars.

Just so you know I have 5 brothers and sisters,husbands and wives,nieces and nephews with girlfriends and boyfriends.We usually have about 30 people over on Thanksgiving.It's chaos but the food is excellent and then we do it again for Christmas.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow steely, that sounds awesome. That is a lot of food and a lot of people. I miss the chaos of a large crowd. I grew up the last of six children and although we didn't have 30 people over for T-day, it was a lot and it was alot of fun and food.

One of the things you mentioned is broccoli cornbread. Is that missing a comma or is that a real thing? If so, please describe, it sounds quite interesting.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 17, 2008)

Since it's just the three of us eating, we're goign to go with an appetizer dinner again. Stuff like spinach dip, cheese ball, cookies, hot artichoke dip, 7-layer dip. I might throw some store bought appetizers in too because i've got a baby to care for too and less cooking the better. 
My husband's on call at the hospital over Thanksgiving too, so appetizers are the kind of things that keep while he might have to run in. (he's not a doc but one of 4 IT guys at the hospital)


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

No,it's actually broccoli cornbread.It's a dish my oldest sister makes and it absolutely rocks.I can eat warm or just out of the pan cold the next day.I'll try to get the recipe from her.She's a bit secretive,I don't know why.I think because the first time she made it I told her it sounded nasty.Boy,was I wrong.Now she's hording the recipe to spite me.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 17, 2008)

steely said:


> No,it's actually broccoli cornbread.It's a dish my oldest sister makes and it absolutely rocks.I can eat warm or just out of the pan cold the next day.I'll try to get the recipe from her.She's a bit secretive,I don't know why.I think because the first time she made it I told her it sounded nasty.Boy,was I wrong.Now she's hording the recipe to spite me.


 
I totally need this recipe!!! Two of my favorite things in the world are broccoli and cornbread. Combining the two just sounds awesome.

As for traditional T-day food, we have
Turkey (Dark meat for me)
Stuffing (Cooked IN the bird, please, only sissies fear salmonella)
Broccoli-Rice casserole
Smashed potatoes
Gravy
Corn
Rolls
Baked sweet potatoes (100% marshmallow free)
Olives and Pickles
Strawberry-Cream Cheese-Pretzel jello mold
Potato Pierogis (My contribution this year)
Pumpkin or Apple pie

And, before dinner, during the football games, assorted appetizers including mini white castles, smoked sausage and peppers, lil smokie pigs in blankets, crudites (OK, veggies and dip), and beverages galore.

I think there will be about 12 of us this year for dinner, a smaller group than usual, but the first time my sister's fiance will be subjected to my family. It should be interesting.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 17, 2008)

TOFURKEY!!!!

And, if I can convince my parents to make a turkey instead of ham (blech), turkey, TOO.


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

OK here it is:
Broccoli Cornbread
Make your cornbread,Anita makes hers from scratch but you could use your favorite mix.Mix into the cornbread batter 1 1/2 cup broccoli,1/2 cup chopped onions,1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese,1 stick melted butter and 4 eggs.Pour into greased 9 inch square pan.
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

I love this stuff:eat2:It's just heavenly.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 17, 2008)

This year John and I are going to dinner to Maggiano's. The food is excellent and they have a special Thanksgiving day menu. I probably will make a special breakfast at home but I have yet to determine the menu.

Definitely would love to hear some breakfast food recipes to try.


Brenda


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 18, 2008)

I will be brining the turkey again this year. It will consist of vegetable stock, apple cider, white wine, peppercorns, Hawaiian red sea salt, brown sugar, chinese preserved lemon peel, candied ginger and whole cloves.
Hallelujah!

Alton Brown turned me on to brining three years ago and I'll never go back. Moisty, moist-moist...and the flavor??!!...you'll name kids after the recipe and tell stories around the fire in the great hall. 
Annika Sorenstam!

I roast the turkey upside down for 3/4 of the cooking time, then finish right-side up. Moisture/Gravity bro, you do the algebra. 
Tsing Tao!

I don't care for the taste of canned cranberry sauce . Some people love it. I was also tired of seeing the impression of the ridges from the can and how it was so unceremoniously "plopped" on some afterthought of a dish. 
Mashallah!

I make my own cranberry sauce. It as simple as pouring a bag of fresh cranberries in a sauce pot and adding some sugar, water, citrus zest and a pinch of cinnamon and in 30 minutes...warm, fresh cranberry sauce! (I sometimes add in one peeled and chopped Fuji or Braeburn apple. It cuts the tart flavor in half and you get cranberry apple sauce!) 
Mazel tov!


----------



## Friday (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not cooking this year because my kitchen is currently under construction, but watch out Christmas.


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 18, 2008)

My husband and I are staying home, and are going to cook dinner together. We're going to have a whole chicken vs a turkey, but then will have all the regular traditional Thanksgiving day food.

I am however, looking forward to the thing of brie I plan to buy, and plan to eat all by myself  lol


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

I always knew that if I had Superhero powers that I would want to be able to tele-port. Tell you what, if I did have them, I would be stopping by all of your houses because so far, it all sounds good.:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 18, 2008)

This year we chose to skip the family get-together (too much disfunction this year!) and cook at home. We'll be having:

Roasted Turkey with sage stuffing
Honey Ham (Brian doesn't like turkey...)
Green Bean casserole
PA Dutch Potato filling (homemade)
Sweet Potato casserole
Cranberry Sauce (homemade)
Southern biscuits
Cherry crumb pie (Luke's request)
Shoe-Fly pie (Brian's request)
Pumpkin Pie with a walnut & brown sugar topping

Alot of food for 3 of us...but we'll have plenty of leftovers...for days and days and weeks...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles - what is PA Dutch potato filling? It sounds really good. Please explain. Thank you!


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

Mmmm,leftovers:eat2:I can't wait.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

steely said:


> OK here it is:
> Broccoli Cornbread
> Make your cornbread,Anita makes hers from scratch but you could use your favorite mix.Mix into the cornbread batter 1 1/2 cup broccoli,1/2 cup chopped onions,1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese,1 stick melted butter and 4 eggs.Pour into greased 9 inch square pan.
> Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
> ...



Thank you for posting this recipe. Hubby loves cornbread, but is iffy about broccoli (which I love). So, maybe he will like it delivered inside something else he enjoys. I will have to try!


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Thank you for posting this recipe. Hubby loves cornbread, but is iffy about broccoli (which I love). So, maybe he will like it delivered inside something else he enjoys. I will have to try!



I was iffy,too.I thought that is the grossest thing I ever heard.Trust me.Sometimes you have to take a leap of faith.This time it turned out to be just the leap I wanted.MmmmMmm,drool:eat2:

On a side note,how can people not enjoy broccoli?With cheese,with butter,in broccoli casserole.Broccoli in ranch dip.I confess it is one of the few green vegetables I eat but I just love it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

steely said:


> I was iffy,too.I thought that is the grossest thing I ever heard.Trust me.Sometimes you have to take a leap of faith.This time it turned out to be just the leap I wanted.MmmmMmm,drool:eat2:
> 
> On a side note,how can people not enjoy broccoli?With cheese,with butter,in broccoli casserole.Broccoli in ranch dip.I confess it is one of the few green vegetables I eat but I just love it.



He likes to eat raw broccoli, he just hates the smell of cooked broccoli. It's funny because my husband is really not that picky, but some things worked there way into the marriage "contract", like, you will not cook broccoli in the house, evah!
But, I mentioned this recipe to him last night and he said that I would try it, but that hopefully I can cook it before he gets home from work. So, maybe next week I will make a batch and see what happens.
I will let you know!


----------



## steely (Nov 19, 2008)

You know,you don't get much smell of broccoli when cooking.It smells more like bread.Baking is different than steaming on the stove top.


----------



## Ivy (Nov 20, 2008)

thanksgiving is the ONLY holiday that i genuinely really, really like. maybe because it's the only one that the big tradition is to eat as much as possible and then take a nap. haha

thanksgiving dinner is always just my momma, my brother, our pug (he gets his own chair and a plate on the floor), and me! and we always have enough food for 10+ people. it's kinda like heaven on earth.. our menu is pretty much always the same, though desserts and appetizers differ from year to year.

appetizers:
-sauerkraut balls
-shrimp cocktail
-cheese and crackers
-fruit tray
- stuffed artichokes

dinner:
-turkey
-tofurky
-gravy and vegetarian gravy
-mashed potatoes
-rolls
-baked sweet potatoes
-green bean casserole
-focaccia bread stuffing made out of my mom's DELICIOUS homemade focaccia bread
-noodle pudding
-waldorf salad
-cranberry sauce
-creamed pearl onions
-mixed green salad


dessert:
-key lime pie
-cheesecake
-pumpkin pie


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 20, 2008)

We are doing simple this year.

Turkey
Stuffing
Mashed Taters
Turnips 
Gravy

Pie maybe not sure yet

It's just the 2 of us this year so we intend to eat - sleep - eat - sleep - eat.......


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Ivy - what are saurekraut balls? They sound interesting.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 20, 2008)

Going to my youngest sisters for Turkey Day. Moi..sister..her hubby...their two kids...neighbor couple and their kid. Year two of no immediate family get together of 25 people...give or take. 

I think the menu will be:

Before dinner-

* shrimp
* variety of cheeses
* bruschetta ( along with the traditional roasted garlic, we will have roasted peppers and other goodies )
* olives-variety..including blue cheese and garlic stuffed..stinky day!
* chippies and dippies
* savory mini cream puffs ( I have to decide what I will stuff them with )

Dinner-

* Turkey brined for 24 hours and basted with a really delicious wine and butter concoction.
* Ham ( the shank...which is so meaty good )
* Homemade stuffing 
* Mashed potatoes and gravy from turkey/ham drippings
* Grilled asparagus ( I might also need Brussels Sprouts )
* Relish ' platter ' , served on my Mom's old Lazy Susan 
* Cabbage slaw ( lots of vinegar )
* Rolls
* Sweet Potato souffle 
* Homemade cranberry sauce
* Stuffed celery ( one whole plate of it for me.. )
* Wee dish of baked sweet potatoes, for the one person who likes them
* Cranberry fluff ( most males in my family hate it...hehe )

Dessert-

* Pumpkin roulade

I need to decide what I will make for another dessert. There really should be at least two desserts...three is a better number..


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh man, I need to stop reading about all of this food. My decision to be super simple this year may haunt me.

Since hubby starts his vacation that day and my nephew and his fiance were offered dinner at a friends, I decided, less cooking equals less work. So it is just the two of us.

Our menu:

Breakfast - hubby makes awesome bacon and eggs and will let him do his thing.

Dinner - 

Whole roasted turkey 
Stove top stuffing
jarred gravy
baked whole sweet potatoes 
sauted fresh string beans with garlic and evoo
canned whole berry cranberry
creamed pearl onions mixed with Vermont white cheddar and baked with breadcrumb topping
flaky bisquits
mini relish tray with green olives, gherkins and garlic pickles

Dessert - pumpkin/eggnog pie with whipped cream


I will probably think of at least one appetizer thing that I want and have some chocolate around.

Plus of course I will have Bunny white bread and Hellmanns mayo waiting for my evening sandwich.


----------



## Ivy (Nov 20, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Hey Ivy - what are saurekraut balls? They sound interesting.



they are delicious! they're basically little breaded fried balls of sauerkraut. you can make them with bacon or ham in them as well, but we never do.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi-ho, hi-ho, it's off to the restaurant we go.

18 bucks a head. 

I don't do turkey. Perhaps a ball of mud stuffed with grass, rocks, dandelions and baked at 350 degrees for 45 minutes, then covered with mud.

When I buy the place upstairs, which I'm gonna do gonna do gonna do if 2009 shapes up like I think it's shaping up, I'll cook the whole damn meal next year.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Ivy said:


> they are delicious! they're basically little breaded fried balls of sauerkraut. you can make them with bacon or ham in them as well, but we never do.



Ok, now I am really interested. Do you have a recipe or specifics on how you do this? Cause they sound to me like they might be a pumped up pierogi and that would be really cool.


----------



## altered states (Nov 21, 2008)

Me and the GF are going old school, as we have for 4 years in a row - big old turkey, mashed potatoes, green beans cooked in butter, homemade cranberry sauce (my contribution), store-bought stuffing, and a case of red wine. Guests include her family (mine refuse to travel, so in the spirit of the season, fuck 'em) and some stray foreign friends, who are always baffled as to why "dinner" is at 3:00. (So you can have warmed-up leftovers at 9:00, silly frenchman!) This year we're gonna shake it up with scalloped potatoes au gratin instead of mashed. Not my thing, but if you pour enough gravy on it...


----------



## altered states (Nov 21, 2008)

JMNYC said:


> Perhaps a ball of mud stuffed with grass, rocks, dandelions and baked at 350 degrees for 45 minutes, then covered with mud.



Gobo is actually offering this for $18 a person, drinks extra.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 21, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I will be brining the turkey again this year. It will consist of vegetable stock, apple cider, white wine, peppercorns, Hawaiian red sea salt, brown sugar, chinese preserved lemon peel, candied ginger and whole cloves.
> Hallelujah!
> 
> Alton Brown turned me on to brining three years ago and I'll never go back. Moisty, moist-moist...and the flavor??!!...you'll name kids after the recipe and tell stories around the fire in the great hall.
> ...



Yup, me too! I started brining my turkeys several years ago and I wouldn't do it any other way. The nice part about living in Alaska is that my garage is plenty cool enough for me to keep the turkey in a bucket without using ice.

I was so thrilled to find out that I won't be working this Thanksgiving so even though it's just the three of us, I'll make the turkey, garlic mashed potatoes, stuffing, and a broccoli dish that I make that has onions, vinegar and bacon.

Thanksgiving is my favorite meal to cook. And eat. :eat2:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 21, 2008)

I will actually be spending Thanksgiving with my parents for the first time in about 5 years! I'm pretty excited. 
We usually have

Turkey 
mashed potatos 
stuffing
sweet taters
corn
cranberry sauce
breads
pies
deviled eggs
veggies


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 21, 2008)

When I was a not-so-wee bairn, family from both sides gathered to celebrate Thanksgiving. The Pochos*, Chinks*, Japs/Katonks*, Kanakas* and Haoles* were represented. (It is not racist if you are of the ethnic origin/s you are teasing)
Non-traditional dishes complimented the traditional. 
Aunt Grace made chinese noodles and an appetizer of teriyaki beef wrapped around a hard-bolied egg and sliced thin. I don't know how she did it, but it was delicious. Uncle Herbert always made a ham and his famous 7 layer jello. Aunt Akemi brought the maki* and inari* sushi. Aunt Lei brought Hawaiian lau laus* and poi* and Uncle Ace brought the Primo* beer. My father was in charge of the turkey and stuffing, which he spiced up by adding chopped linguica*. Yams and other veggies rounded out the menu. No mashed potatoes to be found on the table, rice was what we ladled the gravy over. In the morning, while the turkey was roasting in the oven, my mother and grandfather would make french toast for breakfast from pao duce*. For dessert, along side the pumpkin pie, my mother would also make a haupia* cake. The all day affair was wonderful. After some libation by the adults, the ukuleles* would come out and then the singing and hula* would commence. Everyone came back for leftover dinner on Saturday and it would all start again.


*
Pochos-Portugese. Known to love to talk loudly and excessively(with the help of Primo beer) aka:brethren of the verbal diarrhea
Chinks-Chinese: God's chosen (at least it seems like they think so! J/K!)
Japs-Japanese God's TRUE chosen people
Katonks-US mainland born Japs. (From the sound their head makes when it hits a wall because they were clumsy *ka-tonk*)
Kanakas-Hawaiians
Haoles-Caucasians “The white people came to be known as ha-ole (without breath) because after they said their prayers, they did not breathe three times as was customary in ancient Hawaii.” aka-white devil. J/K! REALLY!
Maki sushi-Simple rolled sushi
Inari sushi-Sushi rice stuffed in a bean curd pouch
Lau lau-Taro leaves wrapped around salted pork and butterfish then steamed.
Poi-Taro root mashed to a thin purple paste...purple wallpaper paste. 
Primo beer-Beer made in Hawaii. Tasted like bad buttwiper (Budweiser) beer 
Linguica-Portugese sweet/spicy sausage
Pao duce-Portugese sweet egg bread (makes THE BEST french toast)
Haupia-Coconut pudding
Ukulele-Stringed instrument. The plucked strings looked like "jumping fleas" hence the name of the instrument
Hula-The storytelling, hip swaying dance of the islands.

I hope you enjoy your day and that it is filled with people you love or don't hate so much.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I started brining my turkeys several years ago and I wouldn't do it any other way. The nice part about living in Alaska is that my garage is plenty cool enough for me to keep the turkey in a bucket without using ice.




Last year...oh, I would say around the end of March...my sister called me out to her garage. She still had the brine from the turkey we enjoyed back in November.

...*L*

Glad you don't have to work.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 21, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Last year...oh, I would say around the end of March...my sister called me out to her garage. She still had the brine from the turkey we enjoyed back in November.
> 
> ...*L*
> 
> Glad you don't have to work.



You guys must have a helluva time opening up the fridge and playing, "Name that mold!" and "Taste it to check if it has gone bad!"


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> You guys must have a helluva time opening up the fridge and playing, "Name that mold!" and "Taste it to check if it has gone bad!"



As the B.I.Q ( brine in question ) was in the garage, in a huge Ziplock bag, in a large plastic container, and as everybody was smart enough not to open the bag....everybody was safe.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 21, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> ChubbyBubbles - what is PA Dutch potato filling? It sounds really good. Please explain. Thank you!



Basically it's mashed potatoes mixed with sauteed onions and celery, buttered bread cubes, hard boiled eggs, salt, pepper, etc. Stir it all together and bake until top is a golden brown. It's what most Pennsylvania Dutch Folk grew up on for the holidays. It is sooooo awesome!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 22, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Basically it's mashed potatoes mixed with sauteed onions and celery, buttered bread cubes, hard boiled eggs, salt, pepper, etc. Stir it all together and bake until top is a golden brown. It's what most Pennsylvania Dutch Folk grew up on for the holidays. It is sooooo awesome!



Wow, does that sound great. I would totally eat that. I am going to have to give that a try sometime soon. I can't wait to call my foodie neighbor tomorrow and tell her about this. I bet she would eat it too.


----------



## Friday (Nov 22, 2008)

Did you decide on a filling for those mini cream puffs yet Mossy? How about whipping cream cheese (with a little roasted garlic and a sprinkle of finely minced or powdered onion) until it's fluffy, then flake in some smoked salmon (or baked salmon and a drop of liquid smoked, far more economical). Then fold in a little unsweetened, whipped cream to lighten it and spoon or pipe it into the puffs.

Just a thought.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 22, 2008)

Friday said:


> Did you decide on a filling for those mini cream puffs yet Mossy? How about whipping cream cheese (with a little roasted garlic and a sprinkle of finely minced or powdered onion) until it's fluffy, then flake in some smoked salmon (or baked salmon and a drop of liquid smoked, far more economical). Then fold in a little unsweetened, whipped cream to lighten it and spoon or pipe it into the puffs.
> 
> Just a thought.



I believe there should be someone designated to taste these treats, and I humbly volunteer.

In other words...DAMN! That sounds good!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2008)

We do not celebrate Thanksgiving. I am bummed because the food sounds yummy except for the turkey. I do not like turkey. I would prefer roast chicken.

As far as holidays go I will have Chanukah in December and Australia Day in January.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 22, 2008)

OK, my Thanksgiving this year is turning into something I am really enjoying. Last year it was me and my takeout from Boston Market.

This year a friend of mine (who is a dims member) is coming to visit and I had to stop myself from going crazy and cooking a ton of stuff. I am balancing some prepared foods with some home cooking, but the prepared foods should be amazing quality.

A coworker of mine brought in a smoked turkey for us all to sample. His church has a smoker and they prepare dry rubbed smoked meats which they sell. The proceeds go to the maintenance of a garden on the church's grounds that was created to honor the memory of my coworker's sister who passed away last year.

For Thanksgiving they are smoking turkeys and hams, and are also offering roasted turkeys and some homemade side dishes (all good southern-style cooking).

The smoked turkey was melt in your mouth delicious, but I generally don't like smoked meats that much. As delicious as it was, the smoky flavor stayed with me most of the day, and I don't like when that happens. So I decided to get a whole roast turkey, and then get 5 servings of the smoked turkey as well.

The 5 portions of turkey come with sides. The ones I chose include cornbread stuffing, mixed greens (collard greens, kale and mustard greens - my friend loves greens), mac and cheese, homemade cranberry relish and herbed biscuits. The dessert will be peach cobbler.

To supplement all that I want to make one veggie - maybe green beans? I'd love some suggestions. I am also going to make mashed potatoes (what type of potatoes make the best mashed - can anyone help?) and NancyGirl's recipe for the twice baked sweet potatoes (she had me with "cream cheese"). I'll also need gravy and I am not sure where to get that, since I can't make it from an already-prepared turkey. I'll have to decide between jarred, store-made, and someone suggested Boston Market's gravy, which is pretty good!

I'll also make or pick up a pumpkin pie.

Yeah, it's a lot of food for 2 people, but on Saturday I'll be going to my friend, Linda's, and we'll have a "leftovers party" where we'll share what we've got left with each other. It's a good way to taste another whole group of sides and desserts!

I'd love some suggestions for veggies.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 23, 2008)

First I'd just like to say that I love the idea of a "leftover party" SVS. I just wish we had enough left over to do it. :eat2:

We're having our usual holiday food:

*Turkey*
*Gravy* (made from turkey drippings, add some onions & Gravy Master)
*Stuffing* (follow directions on bag and then put in frying pan with some butter and cook til a little crispy)
*Creamed Cauliflower* (Basically cauli with white sauce and pepper - Mom's specialty)
*Sweet potatoes* (my fave!)
*Mashed potatoes* (My daughter is the official mashed potato maker, she has the magic touch!)
*Turnips* (Years ago I remember my Grandfather chopping these up with what looked like a machete and a mallet, they were that tough! Sometime in the 90's my Aunt discovered frozen microwaveable turnips and we've never looked back)
*Cranberries * (Jellied - fresh from the can!)
*Sparkling Cider *(Martinelli's - this is a newer tradition. It's like apple cider and seltzer mixed together, I love it!)

Dessert is* Pumpkin*, *Apple* and *Coconut Custard *Pie with Cool Whip.

Sometimes my Mom will make corn or green beans but we have them all the time so they don't get much attention on Thanksgiving. We don't have appetizers or anything like that because we usually snack on the extra stuffing we make earlier in the day.

We spend the day watching the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade (I always make sure to wave back to Santa at the end  ) and then hopefully Miracle on 34th Street will be on afterwards. My brother usually tries to keep switching over to football though. When I was a kid he and I used to watch Godzilla and King Kong movies on Thanksgiving, that's what they used to always have on. I can remember the two of us sitting in my Grandma's bedroom after everyone was done eating and watching Godzilla vs Mothra, King Kong, Mighty Joe Young, etc. And since we were kids we didn't have to clean up or do dishes!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh Lisa, I love turnips. I know what you mean about the real thing needing a cleaver to hack thru it. Way back when, my Mom would put the cut up turnips in the same pot as the white potatoes to cook. She did not enjoy cooking that much and anything to save time. Well, the turnips would not be fully cooked when the potatoes were done, but that never stopped her. So we would have mashed potatoes with turnip lumps in them. It was actually quite delicious. And years later my M-I-L would serve the frozen kind so that she and I could eat them, since we were the only two that liked them. Oh, the memories.
I have half of my groceries in the house and the other half will be purchased tomorrow. I am getting excited.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 23, 2008)

I like using yukon or red potatoes to make mashed or rather smashed. Yes, I hate peeling the skin, I figure I did my duty my keeping all those important nutrients.  Okay, carbs are yummy, but how about something green? Brussel sprouts with bacon? A side of sauteed green beans or spinach, glazed carrots?

I don't feel like cooking turkey this year. Due to a series of circumstances beyond both of our control, I can't celebrate with my family. Blah. Anyway, I have other reason, I don't want to prepare turkey, mainly the fact I've seen too many wild turkeys during the last few months and I just can't go about cooking one. I just feel too guilty. 
I'm not trying to be a downer here, but I can't and won't do it. We'll probably go and get some Popeye's, yes I know it's chicken! 

I have to make stuffing (okay dressing), so I'll use my grandma's recipe. She took the pepperidge farms brand, added chopped onion, green pepper, apple and crushed pineapple, mixed it all together with hot water/butter and baked it in the oven. It's incredibly easy to prepare.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> First I'd just like to say that I love the idea of a "leftover party" SVS. I just wish we had enough left over to do it. :eat2:
> 
> We're having our usual holiday food:
> 
> ...



If you can, avoid the new canned cool whip. I made the mistake of buying it and couldn't get the chemical flavor out of my mouth for a few hours. It has a foul after-taste. Just saving some more people grief by spreading the message


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 23, 2008)

I've always heard that russet potatoes make the best mashing potatoes. Although I think this can vary, but I do find that really waxy potatoes don't mash well. I've used Yukon golds and everyone raves about them, but I didn't think the end result was that much better than plain old russets. I think its what you add to the potatoes and how you mash them that make the difference.


----------



## FunCuteGuy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm pissed. I'm missing out on thanksgiving since im in germany  shitty but what can you do!


----------



## Carol W. (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanksgiving at our house is tradition personified. We're WAY out in the country, surrounded by farms and woods. Our only worry is that some hunter will somehow end up shooting in our direction! (hey, it happens)

This year it will be a small group, no friends coming, just hubbie and myself, my mom, and my two brothers who come up from Albany. Here's the menu:

For starters, smoked cheddar, Hickory Farms beef log, Stoned Wheat crackers, and stuffed celery. 

For the big event itself, turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, tossed salad with olive oil and vinegar, (it's an Italian thing) rolls, cranberry sauce, pickles and black olives. 

For dessert: homemade apple pies, pumpkin pie, and red jello with bananas and fruit cocktail in it. Coffee with half and half. 

We always cook a Butterball turkey. Stuffing is cooked IN the bird, food police can go hang themselves. We mash our potatoes with real butter and whole milk. Beverages are usually a choice of cider, 7-Up, bottled water or bottled iced tea. 

We always watch the Macy's parade too, especially the end when Santa shows up! That, to me, is the official start of the Christmas season! After dinner, we rest and then play a few games of Bingo. We have a grab bag of little prizes for the winners: Christmas ornaments, candy, etc. And at night, after everyone has gone home, husband and I watch our "favorite" Christmas movie, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. 

In case you haven't already guessed, Carol really loves her Thanksgiving! Only downside is my dad isn't here anymore. His departure left a big hole in our holiday celebrations, but he was the first to always say, don't look back, look forward and go on. So I guess we do.....with a boatload of good food and good spirits to accompany us!

I wish you all a very happy holiday!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 23, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Wow, does that sound great. I would totally eat that. I am going to have to give that a try sometime soon. I can't wait to call my foodie neighbor tomorrow and tell her about this. I bet she would eat it too.




I'll take pics so you can see it's goodness! :eat2: Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> We do not celebrate Thanksgiving. I am bummed because the food sounds yummy except for the turkey. I do not like turkey. I would prefer roast chicken.
> 
> As far as holidays go I will have Chanukah in December and Australia Day in January.




When I was a teacher a few years ago, one of my students invited me for Hannukah dinner. It was sooooo yummy and I really enjoyed the lighting of the Menorah! Do you have the traditional Hannukah foods? I'd love to hear your menu!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh Lisa, I love turnips. I know what you mean about the real thing needing a cleaver to hack thru it. Way back when, my Mom would put the cut up turnips in the same pot as the white potatoes to cook. She did not enjoy cooking that much and anything to save time. Well, the turnips would not be fully cooked when the potatoes were done, but that never stopped her. So we would have mashed potatoes with turnip lumps in them. It was actually quite delicious. And years later my M-I-L would serve the frozen kind so that she and I could eat them, since we were the only two that liked them. Oh, the memories.
> I have half of my groceries in the house and the other half will be purchased tomorrow. I am getting excited.



Christine, you just reminded me that when my Grandfather used to mash the turnips he mashed a potato in there too. I guess he did it to make sure they didn't taste too 'turnipy' if that's a good description. 
Thanks for the Cool Whip tip Miss Toodles. We get the one you scoop out of the tub. I like that one better anyway. 
My Mom went shopping with my son today and we're all set for Thanksgiving except for the sparkling cider, they were sold out! So we'll have to get that someplace else. 
I saw some great recipes for leftovers on a special they had on Food Network about what to do with Thanksgiving leftovers and I can't wait to try them. That is if there are enough leftovers after we're done with them! They're showing a bunch of Thanksgiving shows this week on Food Network if anyone is interested.
And don't forget the Charlie Brown Thanksgiving special is on this week! Nothing makes you appreciate your meal more than watching Snoopy serve up some popcorn and some toast for dinner! That's my favorite part of the show right behind when Snoopy and Woodstock are setting up the table and get all tangled up in the chairs, etc.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 24, 2008)

This year it will just be me and my husband so I am just going to make a turkey breast and some sides, probably mashed taters and gravy, stuffing, green beans for me and broccoli with cheese for him, sweet potatoes for me and cranberry sauce and rolls and some kind of pie probably pumpkin. The hard part is going to be not cooking for an army which I'm accustomed 
to doing.
Now traditionally growing up this is what Thanksgiving would have been:
-- A relish tray that had--gherkin pickles, water melon rind pickles, black olives, piccalilli relish, spiced apple rings and spiced peaches. 
--cheese and crackers
--Big ol Turkey 
--Two types of dressing, chestnut dressing ( I always had to shell them, whoo that was tough)
and cornbread or apple sausage dressing
--mashed potatoes
--home made turkey gravy
--Sweet potatoes with marshmallows and pineapple on top
--Corn pudding that is sooo good
--Green beans cooked slow with onions and a piece of pork fat back in it.
--Some times wild rice
--Cranberry sauce
--rolls
--a punch that I love and make for my little family now made from: one can of Five Alive juice concentrate, one can cranberry juice concentrate and a grape fruit or citrus type soda like squirt or Fresca. It is so good try it.:eat2:
--3 types of pie, Pumpkin, Lemon meringue, and apple or mince meat.

I miss these big family Thanksgivings My Mom is just not up to making it anymore and we are all farther apart than we want to be so it just doesn't happen now days. I do try to carry as many of these dishes into my own Thanksgiving meal as I can, but nothing will ever beat my Mom's delicious home cooking made with love.:eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

I know what you mean Fran, it sure is going to be a bit strange to have only the two of us, but we are going to make sure and relax and have a good time.

Now, about that corn pudding, that sure does sound interesting. Would you care to elaborate? A recipe maybe? Yummo!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I know what you mean Fran, it sure is going to be a bit strange to have only the two of us, but we are going to make sure and relax and have a good time.
> 
> Now, about that corn pudding, that sure does sound interesting. Would you care to elaborate? A recipe maybe? Yummo!



Hi Christine, Corn pudding is one of those dishes that some people make sweet and some make savory with peppers or other veggies. We always make the sweet version. It comes out very custardy and creamy. I looked online and found this recipe that is similar to what my Mom makes, I think she adds a dash of vanilla extract and a shake of nutmeg to her recipe which the recipe below doesn't so either way I'm sure it's just as good. I hope you try it and enjoy it.:eat2::eat1:

CORN PUDDING

INGREDIENTS (Nutrition)

* 1 (14.75 ounce) can cream style corn
* 2 (15.25 ounce) cans whole kernel corn
* 5 eggs, beaten
* 2 cups half-and-half
* 1 cup heavy whipping cream
* 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
* 2 tablespoons cornmeal
* 2 tablespoons white sugar
* 1/4 cup butter, melted
* salt to taste
* ground black pepper to taste

DIRECTIONS

1. Combine cream-style corn, regular corn, eggs, half-and-half, cream, flour, cornmeal, sugar, melted butter, salt, and pepper in a 2-1/2 to 3-quart casserole.
2. Bake at 325 to 350 degrees F (165 to 175 degrees C) for 1 hour, or until set.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you Fran for the recipe and the tips about the add-ins. It sounds really yummy. I think I will try it. That is now three new things that I have to try just from this thread.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm having a Tombstone Sausage Pizza, some Diet Pepsi...probably some kind of garlic bread goodness and desert.

I don't eat *normal* Thanksgiving food...and I've made the decision not to go with my mother and grandmother to my Aunt's house, so I'm just going to hang out alone at home.

It's OK though, because I end up turning into a bitch by the end of the night anyway, and I'm not really in the mood for that this year.

I DO want pumpkin pie though...


----------



## QueenB (Nov 24, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I'm having a Tombstone Sausage Pizza, some Diet Pepsi...probably some kind of garlic bread goodness and desert.
> 
> I don't eat *normal* Thanksgiving food...and I've made the decision not to go with my mother and grandmother to my Aunt's house, so I'm just going to hang out alone at home.
> 
> ...



god. tombstone sausage pizza sounds amazing atm.


----------



## Neen (Nov 25, 2008)

This year, my mom and i are going to my aunt linda's house.I'm a bit nervous, becuase she likes to ...make food...well...healthy. Like..no butter, no salt..ect. I'm sure it'll be fine..but after all the ONLY dessert she ever serves is fruit salad....unless she gets really WILD and has angel food cake...!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude, Neen, you guys totally need to volunteer to bring some nice traditional stuff, full fat and all! I'd recommend some yummy full-fat mashed potatoes, with butter and cream, and a dessert (or two, from the way things sound!)


----------



## Sugar (Nov 25, 2008)

What is this pumpkin fluff you speak of??? :eat2:



steely said:


> Oh Dear Lord.
> The meal is secondary to the snacks leading up to the meal.We have 7 layer cookie bars,haystacks,chocolate smore cookies,pumpkin fluff with graham cracker sticks,fudge,cheese ball and cracker trays sometimes we might throw in some veggie sticks.
> 
> Dinner usually consists of a turkey and a ham.Then there's mashed potatoes,sweet potato casserole,green beans,pineapple cheese casserole,broccoli cornbread,dressing,cranberry sauce.Yeast rolls and biscuits.
> ...


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 25, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I make my own cranberry sauce. It as simple as pouring a bag of fresh cranberries in a sauce pot and adding some sugar, water, citrus zest and a pinch of cinnamon and in 30 minutes...warm, fresh cranberry sauce! (I sometimes add in one peeled and chopped Fuji or Braeburn apple. It cuts the tart flavor in half and you get cranberry apple sauce!)
> Mazel tov!



This sounds a lot like the cranberry sauce that my mother makes, although sometimes she'll stir in some Grand Marnier as well. Very tasty.

This year will be low-key... usually my family hosts/visits with a couple of other close families, but since my mom's still recovering, it'll be just the five of us at home. I think cooking (or instructing us what to do in her stead) alone will wipe her out. 

However, since my oldest brother won't be in for passover, my mom is teaching him and me to make her incredibly delicious matzoh ball soup. Entirely from scratch. I just hope my balls are as fluffy as hers!


----------



## Red (Nov 25, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> This sounds a lot like the cranberry sauce that my mother makes, although sometimes she'll stir in some Grand Marnier as well. Very tasty.
> 
> This year will be low-key... usually my family hosts/visits with a couple of other close families, but since my mom's still recovering, it'll be just the five of us at home. I think cooking (or instructing us what to do in her stead) alone will wipe her out.
> *
> However, since my oldest brother won't be in for passover, my mom is teaching him and me to make her incredibly delicious matzoh ball soup. Entirely from scratch. I just hope my balls are as fluffy as hers!*




Oooh...can you teach me after I have always wanted to make that from scratch. Ooooh also...what's that sweet, noodle syrup pudding stuff called? That stuff if amazing!


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 25, 2008)

Red said:


> Oooh...can you teach me after I have always wanted to make that from scratch. Ooooh also...what's that sweet, noodle syrup pudding stuff called? That stuff if amazing!



Hmm... I'm not sure about the syrup part, but I think you're referring to the delicious noodle pudding known as Kugel, which literally means "ball" in German. I think the name comes from how it used to be made, but my family likes to joke that you'll become one if you eat enough of it. Ha ha.

Here's a survey of general kugel possibilities:

http://kosherfood.about.com/od/sidedishes/p/kugel.htm

And yes, I'd be happy to teach you to make matzoh ball soup! :eat1: Wow, the soup eating icon is actually appropriate for once!


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 25, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> This sounds a lot like the cranberry sauce that my mother makes, although sometimes she'll stir in some Grand Marnier as well. Very tasty.
> 
> This year will be low-key... usually my family hosts/visits with a couple of other close families, but since my mom's still recovering, it'll be just the five of us at home. I think cooking (or instructing us what to do in her stead) alone will wipe her out.
> 
> However, since my oldest brother won't be in for passover, my mom is teaching him and me to make her incredibly delicious matzoh ball soup. Entirely from scratch. I just hope my balls are as fluffy as hers!



I am very sorry that your mother is not well, but glad that she is on the mend.

Oy boy, I love me some matzoh ball soup! I love oversized matzoh balls and a good amount of chopped parsley in the broth. (Easy on the schmaltz!) I even like noodles in the broth sometimes. (I know, blasphemy!)


----------



## Red (Nov 25, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Hmm... I'm not sure about the syrup part, but I think you're referring to the delicious noodle pudding known as Kugel, which literally means "ball" in German. I think the name comes from how it used to be made, but my family likes to joke that you'll become one if you eat enough of it. Ha ha.
> 
> Here's a survey of general kugel possibilities:
> 
> ...




Oooh yum, I'm going to have a crack at making Lokshun Kugel tonight. From memory the one I used to eat was syrupy but after looking at the recipes it must have been just sugar and vanilla, all I know it left me very sticky faced and happy! It's such a simple but hearty pudding, I think after a bit of practice I will make a big tray for a Solstice party we're having, maybe add a bit of cinnamon and nutmeg to it. I can't wait :eat2:

:happy: Thanks for the link Leah, I look forward to soup recipes!


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 25, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I am very sorry that your mother is not well, but glad that she is on the mend.
> 
> Oy boy, I love me some matzoh ball soup! I love oversized matzoh balls and a good amount of chopped parsley in the broth. (Easy on the schmaltz!) * I even like noodles in the broth sometimes. (I know, blasphemy!)*



haha- that's NYC diner style mbs, of course! I went to a place on the upper east side the other day, and it was basically a HUGE ball with noodles that was wet down by a douse of broth. Not usually my cup of tea, but it was perfect at that moment!


----------



## altered states (Nov 25, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> haha- that's NYC diner style mbs, of course! I went to a place on the upper east side the other day, and it was basically a HUGE ball with noodles that was wet down by a douse of broth. Not usually my cup of tea, but it was perfect at that moment!



PJ Bernsteins, right? But then what do you expect from a Jewish deli that sells ham sandwiches?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 25, 2008)

steely said:


> OK here it is:
> Broccoli Cornbread
> Make your cornbread,Anita makes hers from scratch but you could use your favorite mix.Mix into the cornbread batter 1 1/2 cup broccoli,1/2 cup chopped onions,1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese,1 stick melted butter and 4 eggs.Pour into greased 9 inch square pan.
> Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
> ...



Steely, that sounds HEAVENLY..can you ask your sis, if I were to use a cornbread mix in a box (like Jiffy) would that be only 1 box with all the above ingredients?? Thanks!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 25, 2008)

Ours is a tradition that has been pretty much the same for over 20 years....I love Thanksgiving and love having my family around all day. The boys/men end up watching football in the living room and the girls/ladies end up in the kitchen drinking coffee/assorted beverages and yacking all afternoon....

Our pre dinner menu:

Stuffed celery
black olives
green olives
peppercini's
dill and sweet pickles
sharp cheddar barrels w/ assorted crackers
wine and beer

The main feast:

15 lb. Butterball turkey
real mashed potatoes
baked sweets
cheesy broccoli and rice casserole
cauliflower
corn
home made stuffing
green bean casserole
hot rolls
cornbread casserole
Butternut squash

Dessert anyone?

Apple Pie
Cherry Pie
Italian Rum Cake
Peach Cobbler
Assorted Ice Creams
Hot Cocoa
Rum Toddys
Pumpkin Pie
(all home made)
Assorted home made cookies
Brownies
Coffee and Tea

I probably missed something - thats pretty much the menu!

Chik


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 25, 2008)

ThikChik, I'll be right over.  That all sounds divine!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 25, 2008)

Welp, half of our family backed out this year, so I'm stuck making more than I ever anticipated. 

My grandmother is making the turkey and the rolls.
My mother is making sweet potato casserole and green bean casserole and stuffing.
I'm making maple cranberry sauce (a recipe I found in our local paper), Rachel Ray's smashed potatoes (really popular with my family - I make them every year), and Paula Deen's Gooey Pumpkin Butter Cake (at DumbAssBunny's suggestion - thanks!). I'll also be buying jarred gravy (I know, I know - lol), and a pecan pie. 
My aunt is bringing a ham, and a pumpkin pie. 

:eat2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 25, 2008)

omg, Paula Deen's stuff is to DIE for - literally! I made the pumpkin butter cake (there's lots of other flavor variations) one year - and it was awesome for sure - but man, you could just feel your arteries struggling, lol. So, so rich. That woman _loves _butter.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, Sam, I can't hear you through all this butter.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 25, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> ThikChik, I'll be right over.  That all sounds divine!



You better get moving, Vickie...you're gonna be LATE!!


----------



## mybluice (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanksgiving Eve (Wednesday night) is traditionally snacks and stuff:

7 layer dip
chips
lil smokies
sausage/cheese balls
cream cheese w/ jalapeno jelly on crackers
veggie tray
fruit tray
cookies 
pumpkin bread
salami/cheese
stuffed jalapenos
and other snacky things

Thanksgiving:
Turkey
Ham
Mashed Potatoes
Gravy
Stuffing
Green Bean Casserole
Creamed corn (homemade kind with cream cheese)
Broccoli casserole
Sweet potatoes with brown sugar and pecans
Watergate Salad
Cranberry snow
Veggie tray
Relish tray
Macaroni & cheese (homemade)
Pasta salad
Rolls

Pumpkin pie
Pumpkin crunch cake
Pecan pie
Apple pie
Some other assorted desserts


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

mybluice said:


> Creamed corn (homemade kind with cream cheese)
> Watergate Salad
> Cranberry snow
> 
> ...



OK, besides the fact that this sounds like my kinda eating, please elaborate more about the above foods. They sound quite interesting.

Oh, I just went to the recipe thread. I still want to know about the cranberry snow and the pumpkin crunch cake though, please. Thanks!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

I just talked to my sister. She told me that her nearly 30 pound turkey has been in the brine since 11PM last night.


A 30 pound turkey...for....5 adults....2 kids...and a 3rd kid who eats next to nothing of anything.


A 30 pound turkey.


*L*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I just talked to my sister. She told me that her nearly 30 pound turkey has been in the brine since 11PM last night.
> 
> 
> A 30 pound turkey...for....5 adults....2 kids...and a 3rd kid who eats next to nothing of anything.
> ...



Someone has to eat the supersize turkey!


----------



## imfree (Nov 26, 2008)

Mom's working on Thanksgiving day. I'll be having
Thanksgiving Dinner with Nancy, Sharon, and 
their family.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Someone has to eat the supersize turkey!



I will try and enjoy the many leftovers sent home with me....* sigh *.


----------



## jcas50 (Nov 27, 2008)

Let me be the first to wish everyone a happy Thanksiving. Got the bird in the oven, we made pumpkin - pecan pie last night, along with butternut squash soup. Got wild rice-mushroom stuffing on the stove, made traditional celery sage onion bread cubes stuffing. Makin cranberry orange relish and homemade cranberry sauce. Makin baby artichokes, stuffed; salad; ricotta pie; anise and olives tray; challah; roasted potatoes; sweet potatoes with marshmallows and I'm drinking bloody marys. Sounds like its enough for me. Oh, and there's kosher wine. L'chaim.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 27, 2008)

And I'll be the second.  I got up early this morning and Burtimus started the cider mulling and I have ten heads of garlic roasting, which I put in the mashed potatoes, the stuffing, and the gravy. (You haven't lived until you've had roasted garlic added to your gravy. It's orgasmic). The turkey was placed in the brine last night and will be in the oven by noon, a la Alton Brown.

I love cooking Thanksgiving dinner. It's my favorite meal ever. :eat1:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm coming over to your house, Vicks.  I *adore* garlic! Unfortunately, some in my family are allergic, so I leave it out of the potatoes. 

At 3:45 cream cheese is coming out to soften - at 4:15 the potatoes are getting washed, etc, and cut in half, and at 4:45 they're going in to boil. At 5:45 they'll be coming out and getting dressed up , and then we're heading to grandma's.

Happy Turkey Day Foodies!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 27, 2008)

Allergic to garlic????? How is such a thing possible?!!! That's like being allergic to air! I think we'd all succumb if we were allergic to garlic in this house. 

I just took my roasted garlic heads out of the oven and they are PERFECT. Soft, buttery and they smell like heaven. Mmmmmm.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 27, 2008)

OOOOOOOhhhhh I can't wait! I'm going to pig out. Holidays are always big in my family...there are lots of us, lots of fat folks who love food so it's always a good time. 

Here's some of what we're having (I don't know everything because I haven't spoken with all of my family, so I'll update the rest later)

jerk turkey - this will be new. normally we do a fried turkey
honey glazed ham
cornish hens
dressing - chicken and sausage, and another kind i don't remember
spaghetti casserole
cheese and mac
salads - 3 bean, potato, and pasta salad
greens
chitterlings (bleh, i don't eat them, but the old heads in my fam do)
corn bread
my mother's sweet potato pie (she's making 10 of them)
double chocolate cake
4 layer red velvet cake
brownies
cheese cake

but to get the "hanks" off us, we'll have swedish meatballs, crackers, cheese and fruit/veggie plates to snack on

...the house smells glorious! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, normally it would just be the other half and I, doing our own thing today. But, his parents decided to stay in town this weekend so we will be having supper with them this evening. As far as cooking? I was just asked to bring dessert. I made a chocolate pecan pie this morning and am in the process of baking a pumpkin pie right now. Chocolate pecan is good, but pumpkin is my favorite. And other than that, the parents in law will be doing the rest (which really isn't that much, it's just the 4 of us, so just a basic turkey dinner).

Tracy


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 27, 2008)

This is my pie last night as I just took it out of the oven. Jeez the house smelled so good. Right now you can smell the Turkey cooking. Mmmmmm

I love the smells almost as much as the eating!

:eat2:

Oh yeah, and the menu today:

Turkey
Sage, Sausage & mushroom stuffing
mashed potatoes & gravy
cranberries
butternut squash
green beans
corn
salad

And - the pumpkin pie with whipped cream.

Yeah, we're pretty traditional. 

View attachment pie.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Allergic to garlic????? How is such a thing possible?!!! That's like being allergic to air! I think we'd all succumb if we were allergic to garlic in this house.
> 
> I just took my roasted garlic heads out of the oven and they are PERFECT. Soft, buttery and they smell like heaven. Mmmmmm.


I know, right?!?! I would live a very miserable existence without garlic. :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 27, 2008)

As promised...my Pennsylvania Dutch Potato Filling.  Also, dinner and dessert. 

View attachment 123.JPG


View attachment 1231.JPG


View attachment dims.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


----------



## jamie (Nov 28, 2008)

Last year, we stayed at home and did the cooking ourselves. It was fun, but we made too much of everything and got tired of it quickly. This year we traveled to TN where his two sisters live and his mom came up to meet us. We had 6 for dinner and just a few leftovers after all.

We had a fresh turkey roasted with butter...very yummy.
Homemade dressing with the giblet juices poured over top. 
Lumpy gravy that was darn tasty
Mashed potatoes that sauteed mushrooms on top (eh..liked better without, although I love mushrooms)
Homemade cranberry sauce...had never had that before and it was GREAT
His mom's special Waldorf salad
Sweet potatoes that were baked with lots of pepper and onions - not ok. Sweet potato casserole is one of my favorite foods, so I will be making that myself as soon as we get home. I love the flavor of brown sugar, pecans and sweet potatoes together.
Green bean casserole with lots of pepper...this was very good.

For dessert: two homemade pies - pecan and pumpkin. Delish.

Fun times, with good food and sweet people.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 28, 2008)

Brined turkey, third year in a row, never disappoints
giblet gravy
mashed taters
creamed spinach
brussel sprouts
some last minute mashed sweet potato dish I made with fresh orange juice/zest, candied ginger/butter/salt
corn
stuffing!
crescent rolls--okay, why do mine always come out malformed, never can make them properly.

ice cream & pumpkin pie for dessert.


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2008)

GF's bro's GF was supposed to bring potatoes au gratin (no one in the extended clan really likes mashed). One of those "what can I bring?" things, where despite my better judgment I took her up on. She got a late start, and somewhere in the cooking process she got stoned which extended things further. GF's bro came first, leaving her to cook, promising potatoes would be ready around 5:00. We pushed dinner to 5:30 but there were some elderly guests who started to get cranky so we sat down then without the potatoes. GF's bro's GF showed up at 7:00 moderately straight, and the potatoes were delicious. Unfortunately I could only get down a few forkfuls, as, well, I'd already stuffed myself with everything else, but she let me hang onto all the leftovers. Next year I will do everything myself.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> As promised...my Pennsylvania Dutch Potato Filling.  Also, dinner and dessert.



Thanks for posting these pics! I definitely want to try that. And the note is adorable.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 29, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Thanks for posting these pics! I definitely want to try that. And the note is adorable.




Thanks!


----------

